

PhoneDrone: Let your smartphone be your personal drone - modinfo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/137596013/phonedrone-let-your-smartphone-be-your-personal-dr

======
LFS
We love this idea ,we wish you all the luck with this project. London's Finest
Team

